# OPI SUNBelievable Collection 2009



## McRubel (May 12, 2009)

Hitting shelves June 2009.

Source: http://www.pssion.se/?p=2891


----------



## Lucy (May 12, 2009)

swatches from all lacquered up:






sea i told you






i'm his coral-friend (lol)






banana bandanna






if the fuchsia fits

source

i'm quite excited for banana bandanna! apart from that.. meh

the blue and pink remind me of the china glaze kicks collection a lot.


----------



## lolaB (May 12, 2009)

I just want the yellow...even though I know it's gonna look like death on my hands. :|


----------



## bella1342 (May 12, 2009)

I like the yellow one a lot too!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 12, 2009)

I might go for the coral or yellow.


----------



## Lucy (May 12, 2009)

i think the yellow does have a sort of ashy undertone that might make it not really suitable for everyone.. i'll probably still get it though!!


----------



## magosienne (May 12, 2009)

That yellow looks worth being checked out !


----------

